# HELP



## Tamsin B (Aug 14, 2021)

I have two dwarf hamsters and one of them was super friendly to begin with but now will bite quite hard when about to be handled . shes fine once shes being handled but will tend to bite quite hard. She isnt afraid either as she will come up to you and its just like a light switch that she has changed. im not too sure what to do!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Try wearing a soft gardening glove to protect your hand and it will stop any reflex action from yourself if she bites (it hurts so difficult not to flinch).

I did this with our rats while getting them used to being handled as I was able to stay relaxed.

I also used a small basket … offering it up to their hammock with some treats in to encourage them to “choose” to get in. Same when end of free roaming time to put them back in the cage.

That way, if they did need to be picked up it wasn’t a big deal and they didn’t mind.


----------

